# Do I need to upgrade my speakers?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So,

It has been a while since posting, and had a yearning question. I have a little background info, I have an Onkyo TX-SR876, and with it comes the Audyssey MultEQ XT; do the Polk R50's Towers (FL, FR) I am using need upgrading anymore?

Because I was thinking that the EQ on it should correct a majority of issues that the room, speakers and layout pose right?

At Reference Level, will these speakers hold up on most movies? Because to me they should, but the only thing limiting me from Reference Level on alot of movies is my Sub. Which leads me to think that the only component I am in need of upgrading almost ever should be the Sub.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's hard to tell without knowing the size of your room, but I suspect your speakers are fine. FYI, Audyssey can only do so much. It will correct room acoustics shortcoming, providing proper speaker placement.

If I was to upgrade anything equipment wise, it would be a new sub (2 is better) and or the center.

So in other word, I agree with you that if you have cash burning a whole in your pocket, a sub is what I'd look at.

cheers


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking too, just wanted a bit more re-assurance on the subject.

Room is 11x16 with a 8ft ceiling

Polk CSi25 center
Polk R50 Fronts
Sony SS-U4030 Rears

The rears can handle it, cuz there is decent information sent to the rears, but..not enough for large rears. Was considering a Large Tower for a center eventually.

But with the towers should be capable of enough output at reference for no distortion right?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You know, asking the question "should I upgrade?" on a home theater forum will always get an answer, "well, yes."

That is the "problem" with this hobby - there is always an upgrade, but perhaps not as bad as PCs and certainly not iPhones


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

How about this

Because I have Audyssey, will I see(hear in this case) a noticeable difference, with some higher end speakers, after Re-EQing them with Audyssey.

Edit: I am refering the Higher End Speakers as the (C, F, R) Channels, not the sub.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

the_rookie said:


> Thats what I was thinking too, just wanted a bit more re-assurance on the subject.
> 
> Room is 11x16 with a 8ft ceiling
> 
> ...


You're room is fairly small so I seriously doubt that distortion would be an issue. Your ears would probably bleed before that.



hjones4841 said:


> You know, asking the question "should I upgrade?" on a home theater forum will always get an answer, "well, yes."
> 
> That is the "problem" with this hobby - there is always an upgrade, but perhaps not as bad as PCs and certainly not iPhones


 agreed.



the_rookie said:


> How about this
> 
> Because I have Audyssey, will I see(hear in this case) a noticeable difference, with some higher end speakers, after Re-EQing them with Audyssey.
> 
> Edit: I am refering the Higher End Speakers as the (C, F, R) Channels, not the sub.


Well that depends. I personally doubt but it's not to say you couldn't. To me, it's all about the room. That you have a $20 set of towers or a $10 000 set of towers in a square glass room, I think they'd both sound terrible until you treat the room. I am by no mean an acoustics expert but I'm reading and learning:nerd:

Having said that, I'm going to come clean...I also started to look to upgrade my whole speaker set. The subpar center is my motivation of that. Will I "ear" a difference, probably, will it be placebo from seeing those shiny new speakers, probably, will it nourish my ego...yup:bigsmile:

cheers


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree - if I were to upgrade that system, the 1st thing I would go with is a new sub as well.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Just to add my two cents. Speaker technology has seen incredible growth in knowledge and understanding. Every manufacturer knows what materials and designs work best. There are new materials available for high dollars but many common materials are put to better use today than ever before. You do not have to spend thousands to buy a speaker that match your system and room needs and contribute to a very musical and satisfying listening experience for music or for theater.

Everything being in place and acceptable I would definately look at new speakers. However there are companies that have been producing very nice speakers using all the correct materials even by today's standards, my B&W's are 12 years. I almost bought newer Focal speakers but after hearing the B&W DM303's I bought 4 DM303's and still use the Focal 705's for rear surrounds

I have owned some very nice speakers but these inexpensive when new speakers sound best, better than Mission 765's, Celestion SL12's.

I say all that so I can say this with some relative authority. Buying a new sub is not like a regular speaker. It has only been in the more recent 4 or 5 years that subs have become a necessity in the AV system and manufacturers understand that system needs. You can buy a decent sub for 3 to 4 hundred dollars (2 to 3 demo's/sales). Subs playing below 20hz require more money because of an increase in power requirements. 

There are many nice builds threads here at HTS there are a few builders that have gone professional and will gladly tell you everything they know. Some of their subs are very nicely priced all are very reasonable. But they can help you. Try Chase Home Theater if interested but here is a link to an HTS review.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...18-1-sho-10-3-2-review-discussion-thread.html

Regards


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would ask... Are you happy with the way your system performs? If not then maybe you do want to upgrade part of your system. Unless of course you want to get on the upgrade every year train which I was on it for many years. Now I am older and don't have as much excess cash to do that.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... I have an Onkyo TX-SR876, and with it comes the Audyssey MultEQ XT; do the Polk R50's Towers (FL, FR) I am using need upgrading anymore?
> . . .
> At Reference Level, will these speakers hold up on most movies? Because to me they should, but the only thing limiting me from Reference Level on alot of movies is my Sub. Which leads me to think that the only component I am in need of upgrading almost ever should be the Sub.


IMO:
- Replace your sub.
- Calibrate your system (w/ Audyssey + tweaking).
- Give it a listen.

If, at the volume levels you normally listen to, you find that your speakers:
- sound strained / harsh / shrill / unpleasant in any way, replace them;
- sound great, keep 'em.

There's no point fixing what ain't broke. 

Unless, of course, you have some cash lying around and you just feel like replacing your speakers. But that's another matter entirely.


----------

